# Happy tail - He's chewing his tail off!!



## tracik9 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new here. 
I just inherited two "Step-pitties" and my 6 year old male has really bad happy tail. We moved into a new house and it looks like a crime scene for all the blood spattered on the walls!! We have been keeping his tail wrapped, etc. but this morning he had pulled the bandages off and I thought I had noticed that his tail did not look as pointy as normal. As he was laying on the sofa next to me I noticed him first nibbling at his tail with his front teeth and stopped him. A few moments later I looked over and he had the whole end of his tail in his back teeth and was gnawing away like he was trying to chew it off!! I examined it and it looks as if he has chewed the tip of it right off! The skin is a bluish color. I'm thinking clearly looking infected?? Obviously we are going to take poor Merlin to the vet, but I also wanted to see if other Pit lover out there have any sage advice before we rush into any decisions. He has always had the problem of busting it open, to the point that he has permanent bald spots, so I'm not completely opposed to amputation if totally necessary, but wanted to know if anyone else has been through that, or how they avoided it. Please help my new family!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

A vet would be able to tell you how bad it is. You might need it amputated if it is really bad. You don't want the infection spreading to the rest of his body.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh my, agreed with aimee the tail may need to go, sounds like he def needs some antibiotic. keep us updated with what the vet says


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

He will eat his tail down to where he can't reach it.. Or you can pay the vet to take off just out of his range... YOU CAN HEAL IT but GAAWD it take time and care and VIGILANCE.. Good luck.. me I would get a Conecollar and take care of his tail, or go to the vet and have it taken down a notch or two.. LOL GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

